# Lethal genes/'dodgy' genes



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

I dont think there are any threads about lethal genes and perhaps 'dodgy' genes (enigma, spider, etc) on here and theres not alot on the internet for people intending to breed who might not know about them because untill the other day i didnt know there was any in reps, such as the blizzard boa and jag x jag carpets.

just an idea for people to post about ones they know or have heard of so more people know about them: victory:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

erm spider royal is off balance but eats and breeds better than average royal morph some wobble and some loop my bumblebee isnt wobbly but has looped twice when i think shes stressed but some baby might not show it but then it could develop when its older 

the homozygous form of the woma gene is called the pearl which has a few problems and only some survive

i dno bout any other dodgy snake genes hope this helps


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

The super form of the jaguar carpet python is known as the leusitic and hasnt suvived out of the egg for more than 2 days.
they usually die inside the egg a few days or hours before they are due to hatch.

There is speculation about jungle jag carpet pythons having a lethal gene,
some develope bad organs usually they are to big or small for the body, they eventually kill themselves by thrashing their heads around.
however this has only been recorded in a small number of specimens.

The spider royal seems to show neurological effects with the brain.
as hatchlings they usually turn their heads upside down etc and seem to have shaking problems. they usually grow out of this but adults can still have it throughout their life. 
many people seem to mistake this for IBD and is easily done, as the effects do closely resemble this.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

oh and caramel royals seem to express a problem.
when a caramel albino and caramel albino are bred together the young seem to hatch out kinked. the reason for this is unknown but when bred with other morphs they seem to have no problem


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Not sure but I think albino water monitors can have some problems.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

DRD said:


> oh and caramel royals seem to express a problem.
> when a caramel albino and caramel albino are bred together the young seem to hatch out kinked. the reason for this is unknown but when bred with other morphs they seem to have no problem


not all kinked only some the number of kinked babies is normally reduced from het to het breeding or het to visual and if breeding caramel albinos it is best to breed unrelated specimens also noah line caramels havent shown kinks yet which is interesting


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

there is also 'Stargazing' in cornsnakes, while not lethal, it would come under the 'dodgy' heading.
More info here: Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I've heard visual albino to visual albino in boa's is not advised either, some probelms with the eye i think but dont quote me on that.

I know there us a morph of boa called the 'roswell' (i think) which again doesnt seem to want to survive too long out of the egg, although i dont have much detials on this and read it on Kingsnake a while back.

I'm also sure i heard of another morph in boas which involved a motley (maybe has the name 'red' in the title but cant rememebr the full name) and again i think there is yet to be one produced that has survived.

I think some of the ones that cause problems there is little known as they tend to be being produced by the big breeders in the US and then as they dont survive they are not really documented all that well, especially over here.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

with the leusistic jag carpet pythons they are trying to hybridize a dunns python with a jag carpet python and then breed the offspring to a jag carpet python which may produce leusistics that dont have any visible problems.


----------

